# Any unusual turn ons?



## lisac1919 (Jul 20, 2013)

Im not talking about the obvious boobs/*ss/legs/muscles/smile. But something unusual that most people wouldn't think about. Mine is kind of gross; I like men who have big thick veiny hands and muscular forearms. lol. Oh and necks, I love me a nice neck.


----------



## Phalene (Feb 15, 2013)

Sleeves rolled up on the elbows. Men's forearms are often something I like, whether they are veiny, slim or larger. 

Love handles. The last guy I liked was chubby, and tall, and I just loved his love handles :lol 

Beards, hairs. In this era of "OMG hairs ewwww" I love hairy-faced men.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I love the back of guys' necks and when you can see the veins in their arms, so you're not alone. I find glasses, shaved heads and guys on the shorter side very attractive.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Ponytails and some buns


----------



## lisac1919 (Jul 20, 2013)

Phalene said:


> Sleeves rolled up on the elbows. Men's forearms are often something I like, whether they are veiny, slim or larger.
> 
> Love handles. The last guy I liked was chubby, and tall, and I just loved his love handles :lol
> 
> Beards, hairs. In this era of "OMG hairs ewwww" I love hairy-faced men.


omg yeah! I like chubby guys too! I like it when guys have little chubby cheeks haha, like the guy on my avatar; its so cute especially on a masculine guy.

I don't like facial hair too much but it depends on the guy I guess.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

A man's hands. I'm also a fan of body hair on guys...facial hair is okay, and I actually tend to dislike beards. But body hair is delish.  And also, a guy's back! Idk why exactly...I guess because the broadness looks manly and hawt.

I also like unique hair on girls. Whether it's dyed hair, dreads, short hair, frizzy/curly hair - just a unique hairstyle on women is nice. I also like glasses on girls a lot.


----------



## lisac1919 (Jul 20, 2013)

TryingMara said:


> I love the back of guys' necks and when you can see the veins in their arms, so you're not alone. I find glasses, shaved heads and guys on the shorter side very attractive.


I like the front of their necks more lol. And I really like shaved heads too! haha

I don't mind short guys either.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Phalene said:


> Sleeves rolled up on the elbows. Men's forearms are often something I like, whether they are veiny, slim or larger.
> 
> Love handles. The last guy I liked was chubby, and tall, and I just loved his love handles :lol
> 
> Beards, hairs. In this era of "OMG hairs ewwww" I love hairy-faced men.


Yes, yes, yes to all of this- arms, chubbiness and facial hair = super attractive.


----------



## jasiony (Aug 15, 2010)

Glasses on girls, I am not really sure why but I love glasses on girls it makes them twice as attractive to me


----------



## HellAbove (Jan 25, 2013)

I have a thing for beards and really hairy arms and legs... I also like a little tiny waist on a guy.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Hip bones :yes...was just talking to a friend about this, actually.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Pigtails & glasses


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Beautiful eyes and necks. Very dreamy if you ask me...
And comfy clothing <3


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Strong looking forearms and stubble.
I was going to post a picture of Jared Padalecki as an example but I got too distracted on Google images. :b


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

are eyebrows unusual? I don't think they are... I don't have a lot of physical specific turn ons. I guess I like glasses on both genders though and... dark eyes (but that's more of a mild preference than a turn on ) I like long hair on most men too, that's not really that odd either though lol. Oh and non physical voices and accents (but more so voices)


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Glasses on a girl, and girls in sweaters or zip-up/pull-over jackets. Also, girls wearing shirts that are too big for them. omaigod. Girls that have an unparalleled appetite for tacos are also pretty hot imo, as well as 420 friendly. <3

And don't get me started on kookiness.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Leather jackets. Dirty, sandy, sweatiness.. Like after getting home from work or out playing sport. Strong jawlines. Dark hair, eyebrows, stubble. Big hands. Watches. Deep voices. Muscular legs.. Lol.


----------



## lisac1919 (Jul 20, 2013)

dontwaitupforme said:


> Leather jackets. Dirty, sandy, sweatiness.. Like after getting home from work or out playing sport. Strong jawlines. Dark hair, eyebrows, stubble. Big hands. Watches. Deep voices. Muscular legs.. Lol.


mmmm im picturing Marlin Brando in A Streetcar Named Desire...nice. Nothing sexier to me than a man smoking a cigarette in a leather jacket...


----------



## lisac1919 (Jul 20, 2013)

always starting over said:


> Pigtails & glasses


lol like a school girl kinda thing? nice!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Glass Child said:


> Beautiful eyes and necks. Very dreamy if you ask me...
> And comfy clothing <3


Hmm Interesting necks have been mentioned a lot in this thread... :sus

*makes wooden stake*


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Red eyes, no hair, pastey skin, sunken face, fangs, and claws.

Yeah baby!


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Lower back dimples, or butt dimples. Whatever they're called, I love them.


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Lower back dimples, or butt dimples. Whatever they're called, I love them.


The *dimples of Venus* (also known as *back dimples*, *butt dimples* or *Venusian dimples*)


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

lisac1919 said:


> lol like a school girl kinda thing? nice!


Lol yeah basically. I tried to think of some odder ones, but came up empty.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Lower back dimples, or butt dimples. Whatever they're called, I love them.


I once contemplated eating milk and cereal out of a girl's butt dimple while I was in the shower.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Veracity said:


> I once contemplated eating milk and cereal out of a girl's butt dimple while I was in the shower.


Eating cereal while showering= time saver.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Guys who speak no English.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

komorikun said:


> Guys who speak no English.


Que dices? No hablo Ingles.


----------



## marko delic (Aug 6, 2013)

"There she was, just walking by. you know how I like it when they walk" - ronald weasley 
i like small girls..thats unusual because im 2.04meters and when i stand by a girl that is small i feel like running after her :um..i imagine funny scenes, like trying to catch 10 little girls who are running away and im just trying to catch them..and necks yes,ofc


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Moles on pale skin.

...I want to add more. The unusual part, I guess, is that I like these things on guys and not girls: defined collarbones, pouty lips, long necks, protruding shoulder blades, blondes with freckles, piano fingers, hip bones, long eye lashes, dark circles, cold eyes, braces, thigh gaps


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

Men with dark hair and glasses.


----------



## aladdin (Mar 25, 2013)

a very cutesy and girlish voice - and giggle


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

General weirdness. Shy girls. Dark sense of humour... These don't sound too unusal. Eh. Might be unusal that it really doesn't take a lot to turn me on.


----------



## adifferentgirl (Jul 26, 2013)

I don't think veiny forearms is unusual at all!!

My list:
Hairy, thick forearms
Shoulder blades
Back of neck - especially if quite broad.
Body hair is a yes, but not back hair.
Beards, yes, but neatly kept.
Teeny, tiny waist (so long as they have a larger rib cage) - I find myself staring at men with teeny, tiny waists but non-skinny shoulders. They don't have to be big shoulders, just broader than a woman's. Mmmm....teeny, tiny waists...
I also like thin legs, muscles in legs turn me off - and the thigh gap someone else mentioned.

They should basically look like Superman down to the waist, then emaciated there on....haha!


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Girls with pale skin, blue/green eyes and naturally dark/black hair ^.^


----------



## Everton (Jul 15, 2013)

Feet !


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Belly buttons.

I'm the weirdest person in this thread.


----------



## SuicideSilence (May 12, 2013)

lisac1919 said:


> I like men who have big thick veiny hands and muscular forearms.


OMG! I totally agree. It's so hot. I like it when a guy has a cute and thick accent. I like a guy to be muscular, but not body-builder type. I like tall and slim guys. I also like really dominant guys ^__^ Yeah that's all I could really think of right now.


----------



## iheartkpop (Jun 14, 2012)

I like when a guy has a sexy/muscular/toned back. I find it sexy


----------



## lisac1919 (Jul 20, 2013)

iheartkpop said:


> I like when a guy has a sexy/muscular/toned back. I find it sexy


Why do I have a feeling this is a stalker photo? lmao


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm not sure if this is unusual or not, but if a girl has nice hair that's a turn on for me. Also, if she has a nice face that goes with the hair. I'm not sure if this is normal or not.

I like her hair, and some other things in this picture too .


----------



## iheartkpop (Jun 14, 2012)

lisac1919 said:


> Why do I have a feeling this is a stalker photo? lmao


LOL. I didn't take it....my cousin did. He's this guy I knew from school and I thought he was cute but never had the courage to talk to him. She was going to call out his name but I told her not to. Yeahhh stalker mode a few years ago. OMG.


----------



## TheWeeknd (Jul 23, 2011)

bow legged girls!


----------



## alieneyed (Jul 3, 2013)

I thought this thread was about unusual turn-ons?  If I'm talking to someone new and I get nervous, something about that is very exciting. It's like my SA turns me on (whaaaaaaaaaat). I have to be attracted to them, of course. It doesn't happen with everyone. Also, if you know a lot about serial killers and you're convinced you have a demon following you, that usually gets me going.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Awkward guys. Not unusual to me, though.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

on black girls, i like how the souls of her feel are lighter, almost pinkish or light brown. i love that. i really do.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> Belly buttons.
> 
> I'm the weirdest person in this thread.


see post above


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

Being a Zombie


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

TheWeeknd said:


> bow legged girls!


Ohhhh.....I love to go swimming with bow legged women....I do....I do...I do....


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

The word "unusual" should be removed from the thread title.

This topic is a total failure.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

typemismatch said:


> see post above


Nah I'm still weirder.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Just Lurking said:


> The word "unusual" should be removed from the thread title.
> 
> This topic is a total failure.


Seriously, most of these posts don't even compare to my fetish and how weird I am because of it.


----------



## alieneyed (Jul 3, 2013)

TenYears said:


> Ohhhh.....I love to go swimming with bow legged women....I do....I do...I do....


----------



## ChuckBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

I like a nice sexy stomach.


----------



## ShyGirl Ireland (Mar 31, 2013)

i don't knw why but men with scars also piercings and tattoos on sensual parts of the body are a big turn on.


----------



## Gordom (Aug 17, 2009)

ShyGirl Ireland said:


> i don't knw why but men with scars also piercings and tattoos on sensual parts of the body are a big turn on.


I remember reading about the scar being more common than you'd think:

http://www.theguardian.com/science/2008/nov/18/scar-attraction

For some reason, I love seeing a woman wearing those long blouses that go well below her waist. I found out this is called a baby doll blouse. To me it makes even thinner statured women look a little pregnant (although it wouldn't be a smart move to ask if she's expecting), so there must be some sort of evolutionary reaction going on there since it's drawing attention to where her pregnancy would show. I have an example below:

http://www.chiarafashion.co.uk/ladies-pink-baby-doll-chiffon-frill-blouse-w-lace-trim.html


----------



## ShyGirl Ireland (Mar 31, 2013)

Gordom said:


> I remember reading about the scar being more common than you'd think:
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/science/2008/nov/18/scar-attraction


cool thanks I've always liked the rugged type so makes sense


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

Stubble. I don't really like beards, but for some reason I just like stubble on a man. Dark hair as well, I don't like blonde guys at all.


----------



## lisac1919 (Jul 20, 2013)

RadioactivePotato said:


> Stubble. I don't really like beards, but for some reason I just like stubble on a man. Dark hair as well, I don't like blonde guys at all.


yes same here! stubble or clean shave...that's what I like.


----------



## BigBlueMoon (Feb 7, 2013)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> Seriously, most of these posts don't even compare to my fetish and how weird I am because of it.


Ohh no. Mine are still a lot ****ing weirder. Trust me.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Soiled underwear.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Spritz11 said:


> Being a Zombie
> View attachment 25209


I haven't slept well recently - close enough ? :stu


----------



## kricket (Aug 11, 2013)

I tend to fall in love with little quirks in someone's appearance. A big nose, really pale skin, crooked teeth.
And beards/mustaches. I love it when they go full lumberjack.


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

Paper Samurai said:


> I haven't slept well recently - close enough ? :stu


But then I can't stare in to your soulless eyes sadly; a tear rolling down my cheek as I whisper "I love you" as I blow a bullet right through the back of your head.....

I.e not enough drama

*~Note to self ~~ Stop procrastinating~*


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

Noses of a certain shape, dark stubble, hands, happy trails.


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

When my bf makes out with my hand it turns me on...


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Phalene said:


> Sleeves rolled up on the elbows.
> 
> Oh yes!
> 
> ...


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

I dunno if id call it a turn on, but wet hair after a shower and she has her glasses on...*sigh*


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

>Be a natural at being weird offline
>Suck at being weird on the internet

Hello to you too, SAS.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Freckles on her shoulder. Glasses. When they do that towel wrap head thing after a shower.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

OK then... I've got nothing weird for real life (as you can see from my earlier post) but I guess elves and vulcan's (personality wise) and so naturally pointed ears too. XD 

eccentric personalities too.

certain clothing styles. 

Yep nothing that weird. I tried lol.

I like cross dressing too women in suits with short hair (or not.) Sometimes men in women's clothing depending on the guy, some pull it off better than others. 

I like androgyny too. I like guys and women that aren't androgynous but I also like androgynous men and women.

What is weird though?


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Segafage said:


> Came in to say just about, this.... and leaving now. :um
> This thread was a disappointment...


Amputees. Happy now?


----------



## alieneyed (Jul 3, 2013)

kricket said:


> I tend to fall in love with little quirks in someone's appearance. A big nose, really pale skin, crooked teeth.
> And beards/mustaches. I love it when they go full lumberjack.


This times infinity.


----------



## trymed (Jun 28, 2013)

I like my women like I like my fish... slimey and undulating


----------



## trymed (Jun 28, 2013)

markwalters2 said:


> Amputees. Happy now?


What part do you like to miss the most?

Do you think that it would be right for a partner to get a limb removal to be more attractive to you?

Better than getting her breast implants that other guys would be staring at all day..


----------



## trymed (Jun 28, 2013)

I like girls that don't waste time shopping. So I am basically in love with a fictional race of imaginary beings.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

typemismatch said:


> on black girls, i like how the souls of her feel are lighter, almost pinkish or light brown. i love that. i really do.


:um
My soles are pretty much the same color as the top of my feet lol.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

markwalters2 said:


> Amputees. Happy now?


Dude, I have just the game for you :b


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Persephone The Dread said:


> are eyebrows unusual? I don't think they are...


I was gonna say the same thing. I don't think it's unusual but I like eyebrows; not any particular shape and characteristic. Some people I just think have really nice eyebrows and it makes me wanna touch 'em!


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

What about mono-brows? Seeing them on women wakes me want to hold them close to me and pet it.


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

Paper Samurai said:


> Dude, I have just the game for you :b


Good Visual Novel. I highly recommended it for people wanting to start reading visual novels.

I find bald women to be pretty attractive and I also find women that have scars to be very attractive too.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

John Romero...


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Girls who smoke :teeth anybody?


----------



## Tomfoolery (Mar 31, 2012)

Probably not all that unusual but women with short hair. Whether it's a pixie cut or buzzed. I think it's attractive.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

i kind of like looking at them sit down on a chair. i don't know. posture can be sexy, and they're in a position for a lapdance. is that too much to know, because you asked.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Ponytails and some buns


I haven't slept in quite a while.. and the first time I read this I swear you wrote "pony tails and side burns." which made me laugh for a good 3 minutes.

Anyways.. smiles can turn people on? That's kind of strange to me. I don't think I really have any weird turn ons though? Nothing comes to mind.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

NoHeart said:


> Girls who smoke :teeth anybody?


Only weed, for me, but absolutely. It's a major turn on for me, and the high just amplifies it, really.


----------



## Soundboy (Feb 16, 2013)

Straight porn star like hair


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

if she's a bottle of nutella I would love that, I could eat her and their might still be some left.


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

Man wearing a shirt and tie cos it just looks like an arrow pointing to his ya know. Decent teeth are a must tho.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

shorts lol


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## TheNord (Aug 18, 2013)

I like long arms, long legs, long slender fingers... Essentially I have a fetish for black women lol (my last girlfriend was black).


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

TheNord said:


> I like long arms, long legs, long slender fingers...


----------



## TheNord (Aug 18, 2013)

^lol, more like this (copypasta'd from another thread):


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Not really turn-ons, or even "unusual" preferences, but...
- Pale skin
- Tall, skinny guys
- Thick, dark eyebrows
- Somewhat hairy arms
- Black leather jeans
- Handsome men in high heels..
- Guys who have an earring


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Slim thighs on girls. Especially thigh gaps.


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

Guys in gas/leather/latex masks.:whip

When I see two cute guys talking to each other. 
Reality: :high5
My imagination: :cuddle
opcorn

Beetlejuice and Sloth from The Goonies turn me on. :yes


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Nanami said:


> Guys in gas/leather/latex masks.:whip
> 
> When I see two cute guys talking to each other.
> Reality: :high5
> ...


You just reminded me of this photo:


----------



## Claudia87 (Aug 19, 2013)

I enjoy me some average joe's with nice broad backs and forearms indicating manual labor :clap


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> You just reminded me of this photo:


Aha why can't I be her!? :cry


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Guys that want to talk about girl problems. When I say girl problems, I mean...um...:um...period blood. Sorry if that's too much information. This is embarrassing. ops


----------



## Khantko (Apr 27, 2012)

when a girl has a short curved upper lip. So cute


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

When I read the title of this thread, a bunch of my weird fetishes flooded to my mind. But then I saw everyone posting sfw "turn ons"....and everyone on here is so normal, it makes me feel like a complete creepster.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Kekai said:


> Question!
> 
> What's the appeal of gas masks?


They look f***ing cool?


----------



## TheNord (Aug 18, 2013)

AceEmoKid said:


> When I read the title of this thread, a bunch of my weird fetishes flooded to my mind. But then I saw everyone posting sfw "turn ons"....and everyone on here is so normal, it makes me feel like a complete creepster.


I am pretty sure I'm worse than you in the weird fetish category. They would probably go away if I abstained from watching porn lol.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

red fire trucks without engines :lol.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> red fire trucks without engines :lol.


Ah, there you are. I'm not sure what that means, but anyway.

On this sorta subject, *komorikun* had a question for you here - 
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...e-but-he-says-hes-very-591561/#post1066086217


----------



## betamaou (Aug 19, 2013)

Convincing crossdressers/traps.

Not too unusual to like these days though.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

betamaou said:


> *Convincing crossdressers/traps.*
> 
> Not too unusual to like these days though.


Hell yeah. Nice to see someone else who's into cute fem guys. 
Crossdressers are honestly my biggest turn on.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

No one has topped my belly button fetish yet.

I am truly the weirdest mother****er on SAS


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> No one has topped my belly button fetish yet.
> 
> I am truly the weirdest mother****er on SAS


Don't understand why you think that's so odd. I quite like belly buttons too, but I guess not to the extent you do. The female navel is pretty beautiful actually, nothing weird about being turned on by it!

What about a peeing fetish? Does that "top" yours? I think that's pretty odd by normal people standards, right?


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

Kekai said:


> Question!
> 
> What's the appeal of gas masks?


IDK, they're just hot! The shape of them? The color? The mouthpiece? Breathe Control? The not knowing whose under it? The not caring whose under it? :boogie


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> Slim thighs on girls. Especially thigh gaps.


I love that too! <3 The only girls I've ever been attracted to were super skinny except one.


----------



## Claudia87 (Aug 19, 2013)

AceEmoKid said:


> When I read the title of this thread, a bunch of my weird fetishes flooded to my mind. But then I saw everyone posting sfw "turn ons"....and everyone on here is so normal, it makes me feel like a complete creepster.


I'm pretty sure most of us on this thread are being pretty discreet, haha


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

shelbster18 said:


> Guys that want to talk about girl problems. When I say girl problems, I mean...um...:um...period blood. Sorry if that's too much information. This is embarrassing. ops


I would not say it's a turn on for me but I do really appreciate it since so many people aren't open to talking about things like that.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Claudia87 said:


> I'm pretty sure most of us on this thread are being pretty discreet, haha


yeah you can't even post explicit stuff in this section.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Just Lurking said:


> Ah, there you are. I'm not sure what that means, but anyway.
> 
> On this sorta subject, *komorikun* had a question for you here -
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...e-but-he-says-hes-very-591561/#post1066086217


It.....is.....answered :lol


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Being multilingual.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

*"sigh"*

I love good looking feet on a woman...

No more needs to be said, haha!


----------



## radnus (Aug 19, 2013)

from guys without body hair, prominant v line and from gals big lips, little fatty tummy, curly hair and still more


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

I like big, strong hands and height.

Blame it on the daddy complex.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> No one has topped my belly button fetish yet.
> 
> I am truly the weirdest mother****er on SAS


People are just keeping quiet.

You know the whole truth on this site would bring out some of the most unusual s*** imaginable. And maybe NOT imaginable :lol


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

I like guys who are a bit shorter than me, I think it's cute. ( I'm 5'8 ) Also, curly hair is very, very sexy.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I would not say it's a turn on for me but I do really appreciate it since so many people aren't open to talking about things like that.


I'm a weird one.  I remember this one guy...well, we never dated but he just all of a sudden quit talking to me. But I told him that I have a fetish/obsession with period blood and he told me how it was intriguing to him. I went into details and he didn't mind it, which was a turn on for me.  Oh, and he knew one of my sisters. Ha.


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

Hair down there on both genders.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

shelbster18 said:


> I told him that I have a fetish/obsession with period blood and he told me how it was intriguing to him.


Definitely is pretty intriguing to me. I've never heard of that before. =O


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm turned on by bad hair..


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

I dunno about bad hair, but bedheads are pretty ****ing hot.


----------



## LERZZZ (Aug 21, 2013)

Overbites really do it for me. This is the best overbite to ever be in the game, by far:









Although I have heard he had it corrected, and regrets it. RIP Christian Bale's overbite.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

LERZZZ said:


> Overbites really do it for me. This is the best overbite to ever be in the game, by far:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If only there were more woman like you T_T


----------



## Shynobi (Nov 25, 2011)

vanilla90 said:


> General weirdness. Shy girls. Dark sense of humour... These don't sound too unusal. Eh. Might be unusal that it really doesn't take a lot to turn me on.


Same + dark hair.


----------



## LERZZZ (Aug 21, 2013)

h00dz said:


> If only there were more woman like you T_T


Well, thank you kindly! I got really sad when I found out Christian Bale fixed his teeth, like I literally just found out looking for pictures of his teeth. 

Perfectly straight teeth are so common now, that I'm always intrigued by someone whose teeth aren't totally straight and brilliantly white like a ****ing Colgate commercial.


----------



## Minkiro (Nov 22, 2012)

Veiny forearms(*) and nice hands on men.
Also, someone with a nice speaking voice.

(*) Not the bodybuilding type.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Guys that open up about their feelings. Don't know where else to post this because I don't think this one's unusual, either. :/


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Viro said:


> Definitely is pretty intriguing to me. I've never heard of that before. =O


Well, I guess I'm the first one, eh?


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Three breasts.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

When someone winks at me with there Third eye!

ugh


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Unusual turn on threads.


----------



## ridiculousmurderweapon (Aug 25, 2013)

cheekbones. but most of all, wittiness.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Getting called a "troll." Seriously. I've only been here 47 years, and although I post trollish stuff at times, I really care about each and every one of you SASers. I'm dangling in denial, maybe, but maybe, just, maybe....maybe I'm wrong.

And if a woman is hard of hearing - awesome. All I have to do is move my mouth; not actually say a damn thing and I'm like a really good, funny guy.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Seems like I've yet to be topped.


----------



## thirdcoming (Jun 29, 2013)

chubby/ fat girls (might not be popular, but I love them)
girls with abs (one extreme to another)
girls with long nail beds (not to be confused with girl with long nails)


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Four breasts.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Five Breasts... I win! :lol


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

markwalters2 said:


> Three breasts.


Too much Total Recall, Johnny cab.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

h00dz said:


> Five Breasts... I win! :lol


Freak!


----------

